# Nasen sind Algenfresser ?



## Jam (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe am Samstag im Gartenmarkt mit Zoofachhandel ein Gespräch "belauscht", bei dem einem Teichbesitzer mit Algenproblemen "Nasen" als __ Algenfresser aufgeschwatzt wurden. 

Nach dem, was ich hier bis jetzt gelesen habe, dürfte das ja eigentlich nicht funktionieren (von wegen: was vorne reinkommt muss auch hinten wieder raus). 

Oder gewinnt man Zeit dadurch, dass 
- die Algen ja erst mal weg (weil aufgefressen) sind
- die Algen den Fisch ja erst Mal wieder "verlassen" müssen
- und in der Zwischenzeit die anderen Pflanzen Nährstoffe verbrauchen konnten, die den Algen dann nicht mehr fürs Wachstum zur Verfügung stehen.

Bin gespannt auf eure Anworten

Jam


----------



## Bibo-30 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nasen sind  Algenfresser ?*

Hallo Jam

lies doch mal im Lexikon unter Nasen


----------



## tattoo_hh (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nasen sind  Algenfresser ?*

stimmt schon: was vorn reingeht kommt hinter wieder raus... und dafür hat man ja einen filter. dadurch sind die nährstoffe aus dem teich....


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nasen sind  Algenfresser ?*

Hallo,

Nasen=Algenfresser ?

Nur bedingt, sie weiden Algenrasen von Steinen, aber stehen nicht so auf Fadenalgen. Um diese wird es wohl im Gespräch gegangen sein.

Aber es ist ein schöner Fisch und es ist toll den Schwarm zu beobachten wie sie Torpedogleich durch Wasser schiessen. Vor allem beim füttern kommen sie rasend schnell und zielsicher durch die Oberfläche geschossen.

Axel


----------



## chromis (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nasen sind  Algenfresser ?*

Hi,

da mittlerweile wieder in jeder besseren Teichabteilung Nasen als Teichfische angeboten werden, bitte *vor* dem Kauf einen kurzen Blick in die Datenbank werfen. Nasen sind Fische aus der Barbenregion und wie diese an relativ schnell fließendes relativ kühles Wasser gewöhnt.

Man sollte durch den Kauf dieser Tiere die unsinnigen Angebote(Nasen, __ Zander, __ Störe, __ Graskarpfen) im Handel nicht noch unterstützen.


----------

